# H-Blackhand "proud to be hated" 3/10M sucht DD´s



## Osilol (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo Welt,

die Gilde "proud to be hated" vom Realm Blackhand sucht um den Raid für Mythic zu verstärken. Derzeitiger Stand 10/10 HC und 3/10 Mythic

 

Was wir suchen:

Top DD´s alles Art

1 Monk Heal

 

 

Wen wir suchen und was ihr braucht:

- Klassenverständniss
- Raiderfahrung und vorbereitung (Flask/Prepot usw.. Food gibts in der regel vom Tisch)
- Teamspeak 3 (mit Micro!)
- raidfähiger PC und Internetleitung

Was wir bieten:

- 20er Mythic Raid
- 3 Raidtage (Mittwoch+Sonntag jeweils 19:30-23:00 Uhr
>Dienstag optional als 3ter Raidtag auf freiwilliger Basis
- Repkostet von der G-Bank

Interesse? Fragen?

Meldet euch einfach via IngameChat/Battlenet bei Osilol (Muell0r#2365)
Alles weitere können wir dann im TS oder Ingame besprechen !

Wir freuen uns auf neue Spieler !


----------



## Osilol (26. Januar 2015)

Kleines Update: Wir haben ne etwas größere Gruppe an Leuten aufgenommen und haben jetzt 7/7 HC. Dennoch fehlen ein paar Leute fuer Mythic zu raiden. Ansonsten ist alles was oben steht noch aktuell.

High Need: Mage , Shadow , VS-Shaman und Monk in jedem Specc ,

Normal Need: Retri , Schurke

Der Rest darf sich natürlich auch melden


----------



## Osilol (12. Februar 2015)

BRF Update: Raiden jetzt im Schnitt mit knapp 20 Leuten und sammeln Loot fuer Mythic. Noch paar Leute gesucht (s Mainpost). 3/10 HC sollte diese Woche noch 5/10 werden

 

Greetz


----------



## Osilol (28. Februar 2015)

/push


----------



## Osilol (23. März 2015)

/push


----------



## Osilol (15. April 2015)

/update


----------



## Osilol (14. Mai 2015)

/push


----------

